# im New, My Pulsar from Australia



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

Hey guys and girls, 

I just found this site over the net through my club in australia (www.pulsar.org.au) i just thought id introduce myself and say hey!

I own a Nissan pulsar SSS and thought id share it with you because most of you may not be aware of this style of car in australia.

It has a SR20 de engine and does low 15's quater mile.

here is a link to my car.

http://members.pulsar.org.au/profiledisplay.php?ID=124

Have you guys seen many cars like my Pulsar??? I am pretty sure its similar to a sentra in the US, not sure tho

Thanks 
Jasper


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice car.... got any engiine pics?


i love it sporty plus a 4-door...


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

good looking car


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2002)

yeh i do have a few engine pics 
ill find them and make a link. 

Its identical to your sr20's and i just have cold air intake as a difference to sstandard.

But i will be soon turboing the car by either bolting on or getting a engine swap to a det.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

good luck on the turbo set up i am also thinking of "boosting" my performance


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2002)

thanks 
should be alot of fun 

total cost would be about 2550 dollars in aussie currency 

so around 1400 us

im young tho and insurance over here is absolutely shocking so i am struggling to get cheap insurance which is the only thing that stops me 

thanks 
Jasper


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
How much does it cost to ship parts by you stateside? Since now we have a mole in the Aust/NZ market, you could get parts from a junkyard for us. We could ship you cashiers checks or money orders etc.

Seth


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Hey,
> How much does it cost to ship parts by you stateside? Since now we have a mole in the Aust/NZ market, you could get parts from a junkyard for us. We could ship you cashiers checks or money orders etc.
> 
> Seth *


 Great way to make money off of us US guys craving JDM or Aussie parts for our Nissans


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Actally parts places have better times working with people they can see or that live in the same time zone as them. So he could at least give us a heads up of the names of parts yards etc. so that I could e-mail them (or he could call them) and the money would be credit card directly to the yard. He could act as a liason.

Seth


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

haha
im the new american messenger sending boy now 
lol

there is a site called adelaide jap parts, or something like that 

it has a site of what is in stock, 
just search for the site, i forget the address


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

can you just ship me over a pulsar....
i'll trade you for my sentra!!!


----------



## lownissan dj (Sep 11, 2002)

i'm curious as to what exactly is a doof doof box is? is it just what we call a subwoofer box or is it some kind of aboriginal music instrument ? (j/k).


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
The address is http://www.adelaidejap.com.au/. I sent them an e-mail. Looks promising, but you never know.

Seth


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

lownissan dj said:


> *i'm curious as to what exactly is a doof doof box is? is it just what we call a subwoofer box or is it some kind of aboriginal music instrument ? (j/k). *


hahahahahahahahahahah

Nah i was just being stupid when i wrote Doof Doof 

Yeh ist a sub Woofer 

And yeh we do speak english hahahaha

And no we dont ride kangaroos to school and our neighbours arent 15 miles away.

So you guys over there dont have pulsars at the shape i have???
i am really curious to know what you guys do drive.
If you want to see a heap of pulsars there is a members section on our pulsar foum 
just click on the name and they will have the same profile as my car has.

http://members.pulsar.org.au/profilephotoslist.php

what does the sentra and other sr20 cars look like in the states??

Thanks Jasper


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

thats cool, its like a hatch!... 4 dr hatch!.. looks creative man, love to have one in my nissan crew


----------

